# Zyrtec vs Claritin-D?



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone use/try Zyrtec?

Does it keep your HR elevated like Claritin-D?

I've been riding some short rides (not a lot of pollen yet) (20 miles), without Claritin-D, and definitely notice my heart rate returns to normal when stopped or easing up. With Claritin-D, it will remain about 130..

Getting ready to hit some 100 milers when the weather breaks 70+...but curious as to this new Zyrtec drug which is now OTC.


----------



## fastascanbe (Jun 4, 2004)

*D is they key here.*

The D in Claritin D refers to an added decongestant. In this case it is pseudoephedrine, also known as Sudafed. Pseudoephedrine is a stimulant and can increase HR. If heart rate is a concern, you could always try the non D version of Clairitin or Zyrtec. I've used Claritin, Claritin D, Zyrtec and Zyrtec D and now only use Zyrtec because of the stimulant effect of the pseudoephedrine. Pseudoephedrine cleans my sinuses out, but makes me jittery. The Zyrtec also seems to be more effective in my case than Claritin, but effectiveness varies by person.


----------



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

*Zyrtec may casue more drowsiness*

If you have been taking Claritin-D & it has been working for u, then stick with non D Claritin. Zyrtec is known to cause more drowsiness than Claritin.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I take zyrtec and haven't noticed any increased drowsiness. I take it the night before a ride/race and feel great in the am.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bchy said:


> If you have been taking Claritin-D & it has been working for u, then stick with non D Claritin. Zyrtec is known to cause more drowsiness than Claritin.



Just wondering how not having the HR come down during rest moments is affecting me.

Although Zyrtec + some caffeine might keep the drowsy away


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Supposedly Zyrtec is supposed to work for not having hangovers, something about helping to bring water to the brain.

Disclaimer, never tried it myself.


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

upstateSC-rider said:


> I take zyrtec and haven't noticed any increased drowsiness. I take it the night before a ride/race and feel great in the am.


Your experience with side-effects is only your experience. The experience of others will vary. If he's been good with Claritin-D, it makes sense to first drop the -D before attempting another medicine entirely.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

bas said:


> Just wondering how not having the HR come down during rest moments is affecting me.


I had never had a problem with 'seasonal' alergies until the end of last year and decided to try 12-Hour Claritin D and like you, noticed among other things the increase in HR while training. While I have not tried the non-D form of either medication, I do know that from a personal standpoint, while indoor training - aka running on the treadmill at the gym - benefitted, my road riding training/racing performance suffered. Data from my SRM indicated my HR was between 10-20 beats higher after taking Claritin D in the 12-hours prior to the training or race event than without it. Also, during the course of a race, the higher HR was an added liability in that it limited the ease with which I recovered from hard efforts/jumps/attacks. While usinig Claritin D, there simply was less 'head room between the HR normally observed for the type of activity and LTHR! Also, on days I would use Claritin D, usually early in the morning, after a full work day and 2-3 hour training ride late in the day, I would still feel a bit 'wired' by the time I went to bed which results in a somewhat restless nights sleep. Although the spring allergens seem less prevalent now, should the need arise, I am going to try using the regular Zyrtec.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I've tried them both over the years, plus just about everything else I could find. Finally, thank God, I seem to have mostly outgrown my seasonal allergies. 

I surely do _not_ miss those days, when it felt like the whole front of my face was inflamed and nothing would stop it.

But, when I was taking OTC's, I never needed them while riding. No matter how full-blast the attack was, once I got on the bike and started warming up, everything cleared up and tended to stay that way for several hours after the ride. 

.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

In about a week, I'm going to start my Zyrtec regimen, as I have for the past couple of years. I don't use the decongestent stuff (but I do keep it on hand, just in case), and I've never had any issues with training, strength, recovery, etc. 

Claritin does NOT work for me, at all. It used too, but it gradually became ineffectual. Weird.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*you dirty...*

doper, you.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Not my experience. Zyrtec works great for me, 'cept I feel like a zombie, even if I take it at night. My daughter takes it with no ill effects. Affects different people in different ways. Claritin (generic-loratadine) works OK for ME. If you have success w/ Claritin D I'd try the straight Claritin. If you need something for decongestant, see your Doc and get maybe a nasal decongestant like Flonase or similar. That's what I do. Avoids the pseudephed "high".


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> I've tried them both over the years, plus just about everything else I could find. Finally, thank God, I seem to have mostly outgrown my seasonal allergies.
> 
> I surely do _not_ miss those days, when it felt like the whole front of my face was inflamed and nothing would stop it.
> 
> ...



I do get some minor exercised induced asthma on the long rides in my polluted area (Washington, DC)... just trying to be able to breath after a ride without having to cough or take mini breaths.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bahueh said:


> doper, you.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! :blush2:


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

threesportsinone said:


> Supposedly Zyrtec is supposed to work for not having hangovers, something about helping to bring water to the brain.
> 
> Disclaimer, never tried it myself.


From experience...this is not true. lol.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

I take an RX of Allegra year round. no HR issues.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kram said:


> Not my experience. Zyrtec works great for me, 'cept I feel like a zombie, even if I take it at night.


Got a 5-pack of Zyrtec last night and took one before going to sleep and have to agree that it does work but this morning I was feeling very sluggish (unusual for me) which made my 1-hour recovery ride on the trainer this morning rather tedious but no HR issues to speak of. Think I have tried the non 'D' Claritin in the past but cannot remember whether or not I experienced any effects similar to Zyrtec.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bauerb said:


> I take an RX of Allegra year round. no HR issues.


So the psuedophedrine probably does at least in some cases here, maintain higher HR and probably blood pressure too..

I just wonder if this clears out removal of lactic acid or wastes faster or slow.. or if your muscles are still producing waste at 140 HR instead of more easy 110 HR.. or if you never recover as quickly.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Ditto on the sudafed causing elevated HR, in fact in my case it was even causing
slightly high blood pressure. Since stopping, I feel so much better on harder rides
I guess I would prefer to blow my nose more often than not recover my 'nominal'
hr on the flats as readily.


----------



## morkm (Nov 12, 2002)

*Claritin-D*

My biggest problem with Claritin-D was cramping on longer rides. I tried everything I could think of to address my cramping issues but nothing did much until I got off the Clairitin-D. Took a few weeks to get totally out of my system, but I can now ride long without fear of cramps.

Curious if anyone else experienced cramping issues with 'D' products.

Loved not having the constant runny nose, but have learned to live with it.

mike


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

morkm said:


> My biggest problem with Claritin-D was cramping on longer rides. I tried everything I could think of to address my cramping issues but nothing did much until I got off the Clairitin-D. Took a few weeks to get totally out of my system, but I can now ride long without fear of cramps.
> 
> Curious if anyone else experienced cramping issues with 'D' products.
> 
> ...


My nose still clogs up in the cooler weather ( <70F?) and still drips..with or without C-D..

Never associated any cramping with Claritin-D.. just figured when it did happen - it was related to sodium levels - usually hot mountaineous climbing days for 13k ft.

I only take it when I ride for long rides - vs every day.. Still managed a minor cough after a 90 mile solo ride this past weekend.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Well. It makes sense. Pseudephed dries you out so it would follow that you could cramp easier while using it.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

I started on Claritin D this fall and have since also been more susceptible
to cramping. Glad to hear that now that I am off, there may also be the possibility
of relief from cramping as well. I am starting to think most people would be better off
not taking as many prescription meds. Not ready to do the scientology thing yet, though.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

phoehn9111 said:


> I started on Claritin D this fall and have since also been more susceptible
> to cramping. Glad to hear that now that I am off, there may also be the possibility
> of relief from cramping as well. I am starting to think most people would be better off
> not taking as many prescription meds.


It's no longer by prescription  OTC


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Over the last week, I have found that if I take the Zyrtec (non-D variant) first thing in the morning, then there does not seem to be any ill effects in terms of HR/BP and no 'zombie' feelings the morning after. Although I still suffered a slight nasal drip but that more likely was due to the change in altitude from sea level to 5000' and cold and at times very windy conditions <50 degrees and 30-40+ mph winds last Thursday.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

ms6073 said:


> Over the last week, I have found that if I take the Zyrtec (non-D variant) first thing in the morning, then there does not seem to be any ill effects in terms of HR/BP and no 'zombie' feelings the morning after. Although I still suffered a slight nasal drip but that more likely was due to the change in altitude from sea level to 5000' and cold and at times very windy conditions <50 degrees and 30-40+ mph winds last Thursday.



I took regular 24 hr claritin (non-d) today, and I'm having to clear my throat after the hammer fest tonight (25 miles). Wanted to cough after the ride..feel a little constricted still (a few hours later).


----------



## jonesy243 (Nov 1, 2007)

fastascanbe said:


> The D in Claritin D refers to an added decongestant. In this case it is pseudoephedrine, also known as Sudafed. Pseudoephedrine is a stimulant and can increase HR.


+1.

I just finished my first year of pharmacy school.

if you just having runny nose and watery eyes you just need the antihistamine. So for OTC the main antihistamines for allergies are: claritin (loratadine), zyrtec (cetirizine), and benadryl (diphenhydramine). There are some that are by RX only: Allegra (fexofenadine) and Clarinex (desloratadine).

Claritin and Zyrtec (and their generics) come in 24 hour delayed release products. So you just have to take them once a day (as apposed to benadryl every 6 hours). As far as drowsiness it generally goes claritin>zyrtec>benadryl. (if you check OTC sleep aides, many of them are just higher strength benadryl (diphenhydramine).

allergies are kind of goofy and they can come and go for an individual throughout their lifetime. whatever you decide you want to take, take it each day to PREVENT symptoms, as apposed to treat them once they happen. You will get some relief a couple hours after taking the medicine, but the full effects won't happen for about 3 days after taking it consistently.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

If you're drowsy w/ Zyrtec, coffee won't help, at least in my experience. I can't use it. Feels like I've been drinking without the actual drinking part.


----------

